

Code reviews for fun & profit - j_baker
http://assets.en.oreilly.com/1/event/12/Code%20Reviews%20for%20Fun%20and%20Profit%20Paper.pdf

======
olliesaunders
Great point about pair programming: The pair become synchronised missing
things that an outside perspective would catch. The suggested response is to
pair programmer and code review.

It also suggests framing any criticisms you have as questions. I'm going to
try and make that a habit.

